# malen nach zahlen



## orgelclown (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Ist vielleicht ein dummes Thema, aber trotzdem...

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich aus einem normalen Photo ein malen-nach-zahlen Bild hinkriege?

Gruss


----------



## Leola13 (11. Januar 2005)

Hai,

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe sollte dir dies  weiterhelfen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## orgelclown (11. Januar 2005)

Ja, das könnte es sein...

Danke


----------

